# DirectX 10 Demo - Lost Planet: Extreme Condition



## malware (May 16, 2007)

Finally, the first of its kind playable DirectX 10 demo PC title - Lost Planet: Extreme Condition is now available for download as promised. Click here and choose to download either the DX9 demo or the long aticipated DX10 Lost Planet PC demo(Windows Vista only). Please read the Capcom blog if you encounter any problems. I'll also use this news post to add link to Legit Reviews benchmark article: Benchmarking DirectX10 - Lost Planet Extreme Condition, where both NVIDIA's 8800GTX and ATI's latest creation HD 2900XT are being tested head to head in DX10 environment. 
Discuss in our forums



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## tkpenalty (May 16, 2007)

Nvidia payments ftl... 

EDIT: Pretty sad that they were payed to make the game run properly on the 8800GTX and not the HD 2900XT; I demand a lawsuit be filed, this is serious monopoly, happened to ATI Before they joined with AMD, AMDTI dont resort to these tactics at all and look what Nvidia does?


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2007)

i've got the demo. on a GTX. i'm very fucking sad right now - this demo, is fucking horrible.

Its a direct Xbox port, its almost unplayable, it wont even let me bind the mouse buttons to the proper controls, and the revert to default buttons broken, so i just had to end-task the game, since i couldnt shoot, and it got into a loop with rebinding the controls.

This isnt a demo - its barely leaked beta quality.

Edit: oh and 1280x720 is the only resolution that even works properly, so to run this demo properly you need...

Core 2 duo CPU
8800GTX
vista
High definition TV at 720p - no PC resolutions for you
Xbox360 controller - mouse buttons as shoot? no, use the G key! (Press A to continue, press B to pick up item... etc)


----------



## OrbitzXT (May 16, 2007)

Mussels said:


> i've got the demo. on a GTX. i'm very fucking sad right now - this demo, is fucking horrible.
> 
> Its a direct Xbox port, its almost unplayable, it wont even let me bind the mouse buttons to the proper controls, and the revert to default buttons broken, so i just had to end-task the game, since i couldnt shoot, and it got into a loop with rebinding the controls.
> 
> This isnt a demo - its barely leaked beta quality.



When you say you can't play it you mean it lags or just control issues? Cause with my GTX it looks and runs beautifully. I personally enjoy this. Also ATI is having issues with more than just this, I read in the benchmark of LP that ATI had image issues in other DX10 games as well, Call of Juarez. Also I don't know why you blame nVidia, this is business. nVidia came out with a product and they're concerned with their product looking good, which they've done. If anything you should be wagging your finger at ATI for their lackluster performance.

Edit: I can bind mouse keys fine, perhaps its just your system with the problem? Also I didn't realize there was a resolution issue, I do use an LCD HDTV so that resolution looked pretty nice. I thought it was set at that just because of my system.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2007)

massive control issues, not graphical. Also the inability to choose a resolution that works on my monitor is f'ing disgusting, its not widescreen friendly at all - my monitor doesnt have any scaling options to prevent distortion/stretching, and for some reason this breaks Nvidias scaling, so its always stretched to fill the screen (very blurrily)

Edit: ok so it works in windowed mode. *shudder*

I'm getting very sick of 'press B to X' (pick up item, dig, and so on) - why couldnt they have done something like say 'press E' which is the actual default key?

Graphics are good, i'm not in the best position to tell since its barely filling 2/3 of my screen, i cant really make out the details.


----------



## Fumigator (May 16, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Nvidia payments ftl...
> 
> EDIT: Pretty sad that they were payed to make the game run properly on the 8800GTX and not the HD 2900XT; I demand a lawsuit be filed, this is serious monopoly, happened to ATI Before they joined with AMD, AMDTI dont resort to these tactics at all and look what Nvidia does?


I do hate to interrupt a good bitch and moan with reality, especially the amusing ones, but what were the developers supposed to since an ATI dx10 card did not exist? Is it really a shock that the code runs better on the only dx10 card available?


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2007)

its more ATI's fault for not working right... though to be honest, isnt DX10 a lot tighter spec'd than DX9 was? shouldnt it work outright, and not with these massive bugs let alone poop performance?

oh and another bitch about the game, you cant quit! lol, you have to alt-enter (windowed mode) and hit the X (close) button, alt-tab doesnt work, alt-F4 doesnt work, and trying to quit just lets me choose what level to play... again.


----------



## OrbitzXT (May 16, 2007)

Mussels said:


> its more ATI's fault for not working right... though to be honest, isnt DX10 a lot tighter spec'd than DX9 was? shouldnt it work outright, and not with these massive bugs let alone poop performance?
> 
> oh and another bitch about the game, you cant quit! lol, you have to alt-enter (windowed mode) and hit the X (close) button, alt-tab doesnt work, alt-F4 doesnt work, and trying to quit just lets me choose what level to play... again.



Mussels I don't know why you're having these problems you are, but I think you're the only one or if anything a minority. I'm posting about the demo with a lot of people on GameSpot and no one else is having problems, neither am I. When you quit and it brings you to level selection all you do is right click and it brings you back to the main screen to quit. Are you cranky tonight and maybe just a little too frustrated that you're overlooking things?


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2007)

it's called open market .. if nvidia wants to pay money for something to run better on their hardware let it be like that .. if ati wants to sell their card for 399 instead of 599, they can do so too.

how many of you will actually buy and play that lost planet game?


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2007)

depends if they release another demo without the suck 

looks like a good game with a bad port for now.

To be honest, they have a disclaimer at the start saying its not finished - i'm just annoyed that this buggy software is the first real test of my GTX  wheres the call of juarez DX10 patch?


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2007)

i just tried it and its like a jump 'n run shooter but in 3d .. dx9 version doesnt look that good either .. and its sloooooooow


----------



## BXtreme (May 16, 2007)

@ the requirements...

in dx9, min req gfx is 6600 or greater..
ans in dx10, 8600 or greater...that means the next dx10 product line is going to arrive in upcoming years, just like Geforce7 did... :\
it means that 8600 suxx... (we know that anyway)

I think my 8800gts has got to go...and I can get a 2900xt later...
has nVidia lost the dx10 war ??


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Nvidia payments ftl...
> 
> EDIT: Pretty sad that they were payed to make the game run properly on the 8800GTX and not the HD 2900XT; I demand a lawsuit be filed, this is serious monopoly, happened to ATI Before they joined with AMD, AMDTI dont resort to these tactics at all and look what Nvidia does?



Laugh?????.......I nearly paid my phone bill, as I know you are an ATI fanboi, I will remind you of a couple of things if I may?  You are right, this test is crap and false as clearly NVidia will have optimised their drivers to take advantage so noone will rightly take this too seriously.

Secondly, you may have chosen to ignore the reviews comment about ATi driver issues at launch, specifically on Call of Juarez, so I'll quote it here:

"Yesterday we showed that ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT video card had image quality issues on Call of Juarez and today we find out that ATI has many driver issues on Lost Planet.  Both of these PC game titles are DirectX 10, which is what people have been waiting many months to come out.  Now the benchmarks and demos are finally available it's obvious that ATI still has a way to go on their drivers.  I'll cut them some slack though as their video card has only been out for a day, but don't forget the ATI HD 2900 XT was supposed to be out last year and it was delayed over six months.  With the long delay and rumors that the HD 2000 Series would destroy all on DX10 applications. The past 24 hours have been an eye opener for all those in PC industry as that has not been the case at all. The ball is in AMD's court and for their sake I hope they can get their drivers working right for DirectX 10 applications as right now the game demos from Techland/Ubisoft and Capcom don't look too hot on AMD/ATI cards. I guess the PR folks over at ATI and AMD are saying DAAMIT right about now... whoops...  "  ................In my opinion if ANY manufacturer has to optimise a driver set to get a game to look good and run well they should not be retailing the card in the first place.

And lastly, you TK were one of the forum members who were shouting that the reason why it was taking ATi/AMD so long to launch the R600 was because "ATi always ensure they have correct and reliable driver support prior to release"......that it would appear is not quite the case here!   

Having said all that, and not being a fanboi myself (have owned more ATi cards than NVidia), I think once the drivers have matured, the 2900XT as far as "Bang for Buck" is concerned will be an awesome buy, but mature they must, and why not? it took NVidia long enuff to get it right, if they are right now, my point is it does not always pay to make statements based on rumour or speculation rather than fact! (that point was not aimed at you specifically TK).


----------



## mR Yellow (May 16, 2007)

The game is a xbox360 game so one would expect it to run better on the 2900XT as ATi claim that its the next step from the 360 GPU?


----------



## wiak (May 16, 2007)

mR Yellow said:


> The game is a xbox360 game so one would expect it to run better on the 2900XT as ATi claim that its the next step from the 360 GPU?


the game was MADE on nvidia hardware, and was optimazed for that
so what do you think, ATI has been left out, this is why Vavle has great games, they test with ATI and NVIDIA hardware, and make sure they run around the same preformace


----------



## Grings (May 16, 2007)

did you even read what you quoted?


----------



## regan1985 (May 16, 2007)

the dx9 didnt even run on mine, it just crashes b4 its even opened the 1st screen


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

Grings said:


> did you even read what you quoted?



Me or Wiak???


----------



## Grings (May 16, 2007)

i think even the dx9 version needs shader model 3


----------



## Grings (May 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Me or Wiak???



wiak, not you

the game is an xbox360 game------the game was MADE on nvidia???

eh?


----------



## mR Yellow (May 16, 2007)

Grings said:


> wiak, not you
> 
> the game is an xbox360 game------the game was MADE on nvidia???
> 
> eh?



My thoughts exactly


----------



## mikey8684 (May 16, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET THIS TO RUN AT 1280x1024 

All the benchmarks have that resolution in there but the game it self doesnt .... WTF 

Anyone know how I could force it to that res......  


The Game runs awesome maxed out but @1024x768 coz I cant get the 1280x1024 and anything else in between looks shit.

BTW its the DX9 version.

Definately getting this one.


----------



## Nitrogliserin (May 16, 2007)

lol game didint find dx9 on my machine


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2007)

yeah i'd like to know how to run at 1680x1050, or even 1280x1024. 1280x960 looks a bit off on my screen.

Oh and lol to wiak and his quote. Kinda funny that an xbox (ATI) game got Nv sponsored really.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

mikey8684 said:


> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET THIS TO RUN AT 1280x1024
> 
> All the benchmarks have that resolution in there but the game it self doesnt .... WTF
> 
> ...



There are a couple of methods that might work for any resolution size, just remember to note down the stock command/instruction so if it does not work you can change it back, first off is to edit the registry entry, so go to "start"....."run" and type "regedit"...then ....
find the game entry command, it will be somewhere in here:

\HKCU\Software\WHATEVERTHEGAMEISCALLED/DIRCETORY 

Simply change the ScreenHeight and ScreenWidth to get the desired resolution. (Be aware than the DWORD value entry box defaults to a HEX value so choose the Decimal radio button before changing the value.)

Also there is the Command line method, if not already, make sure there is a shortcut to the demo on your desktop, then go to "target" by right clicking the shortcut and you will see something like this...........

C:\GAMENAME/DIRECTORY\" +menu 1 +fullscreen 1 +szx 1680 +szy 1050" 


Just amend the obvious resolution sizes as required, if it shows no resolution size at all, add what is shown above in inverted commas (without the inverted commas I think) and see if it works.

As I said, neither method will do any harm if it does not work providing you copy down stock settings before you amend so you can just change it back, if it does not work, the game my be resolution locked in the .ini file, you can always play with the command line in there to try if all else fails but even if that works it may actually just stretch the screen.


----------



## OnBoard (May 16, 2007)

mikey8684 & Mussels: There's a "aspect correctio" in the gfx menu. That did the trick for me with 1280x960. Now I'm on 5:4, so don't know if it helps on widescreen.

Got it running 30 FPS with 1280x960+HDR medium+2xAA+4xAF and most high losing motionblur and shadows on low. Actually pretty cool, like how snow is not just flat (dude makes piles when jumping) and the snowmist is awesome. And that idea of thermal energy is great. I died because didn't know where to go and wondered around too much.

Now the bad part are movement, you call that running! Well he is in some reallyreally gold place so it's realistic. And it's nice to be able to shoot backwards as well. Granade throwing is another thing that feel really bad (after BF2142) but again, big suit and really cold. Propably made that way to make it little harder that just trow nades from miles away.

If someone knows where to go after you kill the big one in the hangar and those two rolling one on the backyard, please tell.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2007)

onboard - i got pwned there too... you need to use C (grappling hook) and climb up the hill behind those guys. took me aaages to figure it out, theres a rechargey thing up there.

Tatty_one: arent those teh resolution commands for BF2? lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

Mussels said:


> onboard - i got pwned there too... you need to use C (grappling hook) and climb up the hill behind those guys. took me aaages to figure it out, theres a rechargey thing up there.
> 
> Tatty_one: arent those teh resolution commands for BF2? lol.



Yes but I have used them on many games, theory is the same and it's actually worked for quite a few, whatever the game, if the game does not support a resolution there are 3 basic methods of doing something about it, registry, command line and .ini, the principle for getting it to work is more or less the same if you get my meaning.

The difficult bit is not having downloaded the demo yet (I am at work) I dont know specifically what the command entries are for the demo unlike BF2.


----------



## Boneface (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get it to run at a higher res the the 8xxbyt6xx cause i couldnt lol


----------



## OnBoard (May 16, 2007)

Mussels: Thanks! I'll go test it out. (yes I saw the key binding for the hook, but forgot about it)


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> There are a couple of methods that might work for any resolution size, just remember to note down the stock command/instruction so if it does not work you can change it back, first off is to edit the registry entry, so go to "start"....."run" and type "regedit"...then ....
> find the game entry command, it will be somewhere in here:
> 
> \HKCU\Software\WHATEVERTHEGAMEISCALLED/DIRCETORY
> ...




none of these methods work - your command line one is the command for battlefield 2 (nice try, but it makes the game crash) and there isnt a registry folder for teh game i can find... the config file is encrypted so you cant alter it either.


Edit:

under vista, here is where the .ini file is
C:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Local\capcom\lostplanetTrial


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

Damn, well it was worth a try, I actually used the Command line edit for GRAW for my 42inch LCD and it worked tho, I spose it's locked because of it being the demo version :shadedshu  I am sure it would not have been that hard to include some more resolutions, bearing in mind now that there are a lot of gamers who have 20inch + screens.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2007)

if you read my last edit, i found the .ini file 

you have to run windowed mode however.

http://ww2.capcom.com/BBS/showthread.php?t=14081

it seems theres been more than just us complaining too 

edit: hey lol, some guy called sunny D linked to us  hello lostplanetcommunity peoples!


----------



## Crisao23 (May 16, 2007)

Just edit the config.ini file and you'll avoid the windowed mode bug.


----------



## Mad-Matt (May 16, 2007)

The game is realy bad on my config, cant go higher then default settings as if i do it will complain INGAME! that perfomance is too low and i have to change settings.  

Performance test (at default settings) gives 30 fps average for snow and 28 for cave.  certainly doesnt seem like it durring gameplay.

max res is 1360x1016 (which is an odd res0 is max i can set.  forcing 1680x1050 in config file didnt work as game just ignored and overrote the settings (or just ignores if set read only)

xbox360 pad support didnt go well. i guess it only supports the limited ms driver and not xbcd.


----------



## 1Strive (May 16, 2007)

*Crap!*

           





                  

^$#$$%#

I have installed the new 158.18 nVidia Drivers for Vista 64 on 8800GTS. Installed game demo. tried to launch but "no workie".

I am downloading the demo again and intalling from scratch.

Anyone else had problems launching?

Thanks,
1STRIVE


----------



## Grings (May 16, 2007)

well, the directx9 version ran fine for me once i had my (logitech) pad set up (i had to re map both analog sticks, which was a pain in the ass to get right) there does appear to be a lot of resolutions missing though(thankfully 1600x1200 is there), and no control of refresh rate's (though i think the nvidia driver overrides this properly)

in fact the only problem i had was, well, the games crap, it's probably better to play on console or even a large, widescreen monitor, but i just dont get on with 3rd person games


----------



## 1Strive (May 16, 2007)

1Strive said:


> ^$#$$%#
> 
> I have installed the new 158.18 nVidia Drivers for Vista 64 on 8800GTS. Installed game demo. tried to launch but "no workie".
> 
> ...



I fixed it by downloading the dll file and putting it in the Windows Directory


----------



## Crisao23 (May 16, 2007)

1Strive, install the latest Directx update from April 2007


----------



## Grings (May 16, 2007)

1Strive said:


> ^$#$$%#
> 
> I have installed the new 158.18 nVidia Drivers for Vista 64 on 8800GTS. Installed game demo. tried to launch but "no workie".
> 
> ...



i think you just need to install the latest directx, _33 is the latest release, and while i dont have vista, bf2142 gave me the same issue (but asking for d3d9_xx.dll) and after it was updated ran fine

edit:see, lol


----------



## Crisao23 (May 16, 2007)

Also use 158.43 drivers for 8xxx cards.


----------



## OnBoard (May 16, 2007)

That last boss was hard, in the Give thingy : o Have to try the other one as well. Game does remember graphig settings, but not key binding, so you have to change then every time (as the defaults are just bad ) Left button left shoot, right for right and center for reload (not that you have time to reload anyways and auto works fine).

Mad-Matt:  there is a disable low performance warning option

BIG gun:
http://img129.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=37612_Untitled69_122_384lo.jpg

BIG explosion =):
http://img106.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=37613_Untitled68_122_1110lo.jpg

Looks MUCH better in movement though, oh how I like the smokes, even better than in CoD 2.
http://img150.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=38118_Untitled67_122_831lo.jpg


----------



## a111087 (May 16, 2007)

READ this:
"AMD has cautioned reviewers on DX10 "Lost Planet" benchmark to be released very soon. True enough, PCGH has managed to benchmark HD 2900 XT against 8800 GTS and the results are very clear; 19fps vs 39fps. Here's a snip from the email :

Tomorrow Nvidia is expected to host new DirectX 10 content on nZone.com in the form of a “Lost Planet” benchmark. Before you begin testing, there are a few points I want to convey about “Lost Planet”. “Lost Planet” is an Nvidia-sponsored title, and one that Nvidia has had a chance to look at and optimize their drivers for. The developer has not made us aware of this new benchmark, and as such the ATI Radeon driver team has not had the opportunity explore how the benchmark uses our hardware and optimize in a similar fashion. Over the next little while AMD will be looking at this, but in the meantime, please note that whatever performance you see will not be reflective of what gamers will experience in the final build of the game. "
http://vr-zone.com/


----------



## OrbitzXT (May 16, 2007)

I think I'll consider myself blessed seeing as how I'm one of the only people who had no problems and enjoyed the demo , DX10 on LCD HDTV = drool


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

Mad-Matt said:


> The game is realy bad on my config, cant go higher then default settings as if i do it will complain INGAME! that perfomance is too low and i have to change settings.
> 
> Performance test (at default settings) gives 30 fps average for snow and 28 for cave.  certainly doesnt seem like it durring gameplay.
> 
> ...



It may be that below par graphics card you have?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2007)

OrbitzXT said:


> I think I'll consider myself blessed seeing as how I'm one of the only people who had no problems and enjoyed the demo , DX10 on LCD HDTV = drool



It may be that above par graphics card you have?


----------



## OrbitzXT (May 16, 2007)

There are people with 8800's that are still having problems, not with performance with other issues with the game, *cough* Mussels *cough*, I don't have a problem with the controls though, the only thing I changed was right clicking to jump and I put space bar to change views, and the grappling hook to Mouse 4 by my thumb.


----------



## a111087 (May 16, 2007)

OMG! I enjoyed this demo so much!
It is perfectly playable even on my AMD 3500+, 7600gt, 1GBram, on default settings.


----------



## 1Strive (May 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> It may be that above par graphics card you have?



I am lovin the demo as well.

Playing at 1920x1080 and the perf test has 25 fps avg. (I hit restore to defaults and the game reconized my system to run that res.)

I have been trying to do a screen capture but FRAPS isn't working with this demo and Print Scrn only gives me blackness.

Anyone able to take screen shots? how?

Thanks,
1STRIVE


----------



## Crisao23 (May 16, 2007)

The only way is using a beta fraps. Not available for public or something.


----------



## Grings (May 16, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31213&page=2

ask this dude


----------



## 1Strive (May 16, 2007)

Crisao23 said:


> The only way is using a beta fraps. Not available for public or something.




I am using FRAPS 2.8.1

I didn't know 2.8.2 is out I will have to try that one.

Thanks


----------



## Conti027 (May 16, 2007)

I dont know what everyone is talking about cause i dont feel like reading but ill say i like the demo its fun. i have have no crashes nor anything like it. i have played both levls probly about 3 times each.


----------



## 1Strive (May 16, 2007)

Grings said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31213&page=2
> 
> ask this dude



Thanks.

I have sent him a message.

Also I tried FRAPS 2.8.2 and still no joy. I have paid for FRAPS, I wonder why it doesn't work. I will try a lower resolution.

Thanks again, will keep updated on progress.


----------



## santino405 (May 16, 2007)

well it runs ok on my system, and it looks pretty good, just having sound problems with my crappy soundblaster live.  yeah it does feel like a port but a better one that Rainbow six vegas is


----------



## 1Strive (May 16, 2007)

1Strive said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have sent him a message.
> 
> ...



Properties of the Game Icon. Check Run in a Window. Now Print Scrn works jsut fine.







Testing FRAPS and will edit this post

Edit = FRAPS still didn't work


----------



## DRDNA (May 17, 2007)

Wow finally a game that brings my rig to it knees
This screenie is system in crossfire and bench set to one GPU 




I'll post a sreenie of bench set to Two GPU's , this will be a crazy slow bench
edit: No difference in bench set to single GPU or Multi GPU


----------



## DRDNA (May 17, 2007)

Here's one with eye candy up system and game,very nice Say what you will but the graphics on this game are the absolute best I've seen yet


----------



## Boneface (May 17, 2007)

I see that in the pic it shows 1920 x 1080 x 32bit in mine it show my res x 64bit could someone tell me y it would show up 64bit instead of like everyone elses 32 and would 32 bit be better to run at and how would i get it to 32 bit. I hope this makes some sort of sense lol 



Thanks Boneface


----------



## DRDNA (May 17, 2007)

Boneface said:


> I see that in the pic it shows 1920 x 1080 x 32bit in mine it show my res x 64bit could someone tell me y it would show up 64bit instead of like everyone elses 32 and would 32 bit be better to run at and how would i get it to 32 bit. I hope this makes some sort of sense lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Boneface



Hmmm thats odd , let me fiddle a bit and see what happens


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2007)

Crisao23 said:


> Just edit the config.ini file and you'll avoid the windowed mode bug.



No, if i run in full screen, the image is distorted quite horribly - its using the wrong aspect ratio.

If i run windowed, everything looks right.
Its a known bug, widescreen LCD resolutions arent supported (16:10) only widescreen TV resolutions (16:9) and normal CRT (4:3)


----------



## DRDNA (May 17, 2007)

_Boneface_ Not sure how you were able to get 64Bit on XP Home but I would sure like to try that


----------



## Boneface (May 17, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> _Boneface_ Not sure how you were able to get 64Bit on XP Home but I would sure like to try that





Sorry forgot to change that to Vista home premium


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2007)

mine says x64 too, vista ultimate 64 bit.

The demo in the benchmark sure looks pretty, i think its ruined by the motion blur/low FPS tho  i'm a high FPS gamer... 

time to turn things down and do another run 

edit: lol HDR on medium, no AA, shadows to medium, blur quality to medium - at least double the FPS  will post screeny


----------



## DRDNA (May 17, 2007)

Mussels said:


> mine says x64 too, vista ultimate 64 bit.



Well that would explain it


----------



## Boneface (May 17, 2007)

But mine is 32bit not the 64


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2007)

well when i take screenies mine says its 32 bit, even tho it shows 64 on screen. Go figure THAT one out.


----------



## Boneface (May 17, 2007)

I cant get a screen shot at all wont work for some reason


----------



## Grings (May 17, 2007)

mines xp (32 bit) and says 1600x1200 64


edit: its the hdr mode


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

This looks like crap, graphics dont even look any better than DX9.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> This looks like crap, graphics dont even look any better than DX9.



Thats is DX9????


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> This looks like crap, graphics dont even look any better than DX9.



the graphics in the screenshots are nothing compared to what its like real-time. I havent posted my screenies cause they blur too badly, MS paint ftl.

Before complaining ket, try running the DX10 version... of course, thats assuming you arent biased against the 8x00 series and vista, in which case enjoy the DX9 demo.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

The screens are supposed to be DX10, it doesnt look any different to DX9 games IMO. Taking the lack of AA into consideration, I really think some of my PS2 games look better than those screens.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2007)

lack of AA? i ran it at 4x, AA was fine.

the screenshots have nothing on the game, they look crap compared to what the game does.
The demo has a lot of bugs, but the graphics are indeed quite good.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

I meant lack of AA on PS2 games


----------



## a111087 (May 17, 2007)

the best video that will demonstrate the difference between dx9 and dx10 I found here:
http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonhd2900/index.html#
click on the link at the bottom of the page.
what I saw, is that DX10 delivers more realistic colors and textures


----------



## Dark Ride (May 17, 2007)

Cool demo but I can't set the res. to 1280x960 or at least 1280x1024


----------



## AnnCore (May 19, 2007)

I played the DX9 version and it's OK I guess even if it is buggy.

However, I did noticed that it f'd up my other games. My fps took some nasty drops. Dunno if it is worth having that thing on your computer.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 21, 2007)

Beautiful. 

Looks like perhaps Nvidia drivers arent all working.


----------

